# Puppy Food Help Please!!



## Paradokx (Jul 22, 2019)

Opinions on 4health puppy or diamond large breed puppy? OR is there something better?


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Do a quick search in these forums. There are A LOT of posts about food. Many people will say Fromm's.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I've fed a lot of Diamond LBP to rescue puppies -- they do great on it. It settles tummies and seems to support really nice growth. For the price, it's a very good value.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I have had not used the foods you mentioned but I was always very happy with the Fromm large breed gold puppy food.


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

Purina Pro Plan, Royal Canin or Eukanaba! Stay far away from foods implicated in nutritional DCM!


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

Fromm, grain inclusive, on my last two GSD pups.


----------



## cesartriangle (Jun 23, 2018)

Also I just switch to Merica any opinion about this brand? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

gsdsteve said:


> Purina Pro Plan, Royal Canin or Eukanaba! Stay far away from foods implicated in nutritional DCM!


Read this especially this line

https://medium.com/@danielschulof_1...ggest-pet-food-story-in-a-decade-5cdafae7be77 

The three veterinarians at the heart of the DCM investigation — Dr. Lisa Freeman, Dr. Josh Stern, and Dr. Darcy Adin — all have financial ties to one or more of Hill’s Pet Nutrition, Mars Petcare, and Nestle-Purina Pet Care.


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

Here we go, lol! Another conspiracy theorist!


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

I currently use Wellness for my dogs but I rarely see it mentioned on this forum. Does anyone have a comparative comment about Fromm being superior?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

kr16 said:


> Read this especially this line
> 
> https://medium.com/@danielschulof_1...ggest-pet-food-story-in-a-decade-5cdafae7be77
> 
> The three veterinarians at the heart of the DCM investigation — Dr. Lisa Freeman, Dr. Josh Stern, and Dr. Darcy Adin — all have financial ties to one or more of Hill’s Pet Nutrition, Mars Petcare, and Nestle-Purina Pet Care.


Based on the limited number of cases alone, I’m inclined to believe him. Raw saved my older dog. Then two ER vets told me it could kill her. I would like to trust the vets, but I don’t believe them or their anti raw hysteria. They wear face masks, suits and gloves to treat raw fed animals.

To the OP, I used Fromm LBP food until I discovered my dog is allergic to chicken. So I switched at around 7 months to adult Fromm. Currently, none of my dogs are eating Fromm due to unrelated health problems.


----------

